# How to get fast at any puzzles with any methods



## Berkmann18 (Aug 26, 2015)

I came up with a list of things that no matter which twisty puzzle, which method you use and how fast you are, it will help you to get faster if it's followed on a daily basis.
I already got some positive feedbacks from FB speedcubers I know and simingly on G+, so I wanted to share it for (speed)cubers who don't have neither FB nor G+.

The original page about it is here: https://maxcubing.wordpress.com/2015/08/24/htgfpm/ (it may be more up-to-date than this thread)

1. Plan entirely the first step (or as far as you can even if it goes over the first step)
2. Try to plan where the pieces of the next step will be by tracking them and/or predicting where they will end up
3. Slow and steady to get pauses to 0 and smoothness of the solve to the maximum (rather than full speed and huge pauses)
4. Drill down brain-dead algs, like parities, LL algs, coms etc. (any algs could be included)
5. Keep practising with goals in mind
6. Never do/keep doing mindless solves (just solving to get a time or to increase the number of solves), always practice some thing in particular (even if it’s more than one thing) during a session.
7. StepBLD, basically doing a step or a part of it while not looking/being blindfolded. This will improve the brain-deadness of that (partial) step and will forge a base for #1 and #3
8. Record the solves and watch them in a critical point of view to analyse what was good and what was bad and need to be deleted/improved. Sharing to other people who you think could have a critical mind on filmed solves would be also good option.
9. Experiment algs, new/other ways of solving the puzzle or just a case or a group of cases.
10. Be Dedicated and have Passion in what you are doing.
11. Take breaks, neither too much and too rarely and in a “correct” length
12. Take risks during untimed slow solves (this can be included in #9)
13. Try to be more and more efficient without getting slower and slower, you can also try to be more efficient than be as efficient but faster
14. Switch your main puzzle when you feel that your current one is no longer fitting you well
15. Watch example/walkthrough solves from people using the same method(s) as you do and see how you could adopt some things that they do, like an alg.
16. Always warm and well before doing an average to get the best performances later on.
17. Solve in good conditions so never when you are tired or your hands/feet (or one of your hands/feet) is painful and also consider the lightning factor to be able to see properly.

If you have any questions or/and suggestions, I'll be glad to know about them.


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 26, 2015)

Nice. Also:

For blockbuilding methods in particular, I also like to scramble a few moves after completing Step N, without hurting Step N-1 to try and help my brain memorize patterns for easy Step N solutions.

For example in Petrus, build a 3x2x2 block and scramble 4 or 5 moves, leaving a 2x2x2 block only. Then take a mental picture and backtrack the scramble.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Aug 26, 2015)

Nice dude


----------



## SenorJuan (Aug 26, 2015)

I would suggest adding:
Warm up properly, both physically and mentally, to get your best performance.
Solve somewhere with good lighting.
Your performance will suffer if you're tired, so sleep well, etc.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Aug 26, 2015)

mDiPalma said:


> Nice. Also:
> 
> For blockbuilding methods in particular, I also like to scramble a few moves after completing Step N, without hurting Step N-1 to try and help my brain memorize patterns for easy Step N solutions.
> 
> For example in Petrus, build a 3x2x2 block and scramble 4 or 5 moves, leaving a 2x2x2 block only. Then take a mental picture and backtrack the scramble.



You mean, doing an FMC style of practice where you try to find other continuations from a particular stage ?



theROUXbiksCube said:


> Nice dude



Thanks mate.



SenorJuan said:


> I would suggest adding:
> Warm up properly, both physically and mentally, to get your best performance.
> Solve somewhere with good lighting.
> Your performance will suffer if you're tired, so sleep well, etc.



Dang it ! Thanks for reminding me of those physical/mental factors that I forgot :s.


----------

